# Giddy up Abbie!



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Her Halloween costume for this year lol


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats really cute! :bounce:


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

LOL too cute!


----------

